# Scared to Death to Meet New People - Starting College!



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

can't really offer any tips I find helpful for when I'm feeling anxious, (I can really only do this type of thing whilst feeling a limited amount of anxiety), but hey, best of luck. I'm sure others here can offer some advice


----------



## Nickel (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm not very good at making friends but if I feel like talking to someone I usually talk about homework or ask them to help me with a problem (I did this a lot in French class). I'd try sitting on the side of the room with the most people since you'll have more people to get to know. 
Sometimes it helps to wear something that could start a conversation. I wore my horseback riding coat to class once and people would come up to me and ask me questions about horses and I met tons of people that had similar interests.


----------



## Cornish_Guilt (Aug 18, 2008)

Janes thread is quite helpful for this, viewtopic.php?f=28&t=86712


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I was scared at first too, but now the prospect of meeting new people excites me. You will be all right. I promise. Just be honest to yourself and trust everything but fear.


----------

